

Frighteningly Ambitious Startup Ideas - The Redux - zdgman
https://medium.com/on-startups/55d6e81717a2

======
nicholassmith
I read 'replacing email as' improving b2b communication tools, not 'replacing
email'. Consumer email consumption works (aside from the spam problem) but its
business emails that lead to sucky todo lists being passed around. That's a
solvable and profitable problem.

~~~
zdgman
You could look to replace either it's all about what you see as the problem.
Does your spouse email you your shopping list? Do you email yourself a to do
list or do you write it down in something like Remember The Milk?

~~~
D-Train
I email myself my shopping list. I also email myself "Great Websites" that are
now archived forever, and I can just go back to Gmail and search for it. I
think I'm inefficient.

------
6thSigma
> The world doesn’t need another Social Network or a better project management
> tool

Couldn't you replace social network and project management tool with search
engine and email app?

~~~
zdgman
Yes, I believe that you could but founders are still going to try for both.

------
astar
"Replacing Email in the next two years is going to be the “it” category with
everyone scrambling to capitalize on the zero inbox zealots."

How big of a market are the "zero inbox zealots"?

~~~
zdgman
Good question, would seem there are enough to warrant the creation of quite a
few email products that are supposed to help you get to this "zen" like state.

One of Mailbox App's pitch points is even along these lines: "Inbox zero.
Daily.".

~~~
tunesmith
I've been using Mailbox for a while and the only thing it's really helping me
with is the ability to either archive-or-delete, which none of the other
clients can easily do.

My main problem is that with my style of thinking, I'll get an email that will
make me think, "Yeah, I want to do something about that... later." But _not_
"later" in terms of a calendar date - "later" in terms of when I am enabled to
work on it, as in when a blocking dependency disappears. I can't find an easy
way to make those emails disappear until they are triggered by me completing
other things I care about.

~~~
angryasian
just create a label and archive it. deal with the label when enabled

~~~
tunesmith
Sure, but it doesn't scale well when you're looking at reviewing fifty labels
every day to decide whether you're enabled for any of them. Cognitive load.
Better for them to disappear and then automatically reappear when you've
completed the blocking project.

~~~
angryasian
The issue is only you know when you are enabled.

>Better for them to disappear and then automatically reappear

No amount of technology will do this magic.

------
zdgman
I am impressed that is actually on the front page. I wish I had written the
post a bit better but I have been away from writing for a long while.

